# Options analysis tools/websites



## joe2000 (6 July 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for a website that will show risk analysis graph for options spreads. Graphs of IV per certain option etc.

Does anyone know about such a website? Can I do it locally using my PC?
Thank you


----------



## wayneL (6 July 2007)

joe2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a website that will show risk analysis graph for options spreads. Graphs of IV per certain option etc.
> 
> ...



You can download Hoadleys strategy modeler that will do that... there's a link on the ASX site somewhere


----------



## Blumoontrader (20 November 2007)

Try this... It can also be set up for Australian Option chains

http://www.samoasky.com/


----------

